# Kings Spring install question



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

When I install my kings this weekend what other componants are manditory to replace?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Which KINGS springs do you have?

-Front Strut Mounts w/bearings
-Front Radius Rod Bushings


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Aside from struts/shocks, your likely blown strut mounts, likely blown RR bushings, ect?


----------



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I inspected both the strut mount assemblies and the radius rod bushings and to my relief they seemed to be in good condition.

I bought the .5" drop kings should be the khrl-46 for the rear and khrl-47 for the front/


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

REDonREDGTO said:


> I bought the .5" drop kings should be the khrl-46 for the rear and khrl-47 for the front/


Post pics when done please.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The front radius rod bushings are hydraulic. They move a little to dampen the
steering for a luxury car feel. Even if they are not leaking, get rid of them for a set of solid poly ones. They will stiffen up the steering feel and let you feel the road.

Larry


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Install pics?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

